# Buying a used iphone or smartphone



## pleace (Oct 14, 2011)

*Questions about Buying a used iphone or smartphone*

so currently i have a non smartphone with a normal sized simcard. i am looking to buy a used/new iphone or other smartphone off of kijiji and i have a few questions: i need the phone to either be locked to bell or unlocked, is there anyway that i can tell(other than his word) if it is unlocked or locked prior to me purchasing the phone(or at the buyers door/house)? would i need to get the phone activated or something if i buy a new sim card from bestbuy, etc? if it is a normal non iphone smartphone, would the phone work automatically if i put my sim card in, infront of the buyer assuming it was unlocked or locked to bell?(cuz iphone is smaller sim card and normal smartphones are same size). Can all of the iphones be unlocked including the newest 4s? Thanks guys.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

only an activated iphone can be unlock. The easiest way to find out if it is activated is if you can use it. Unactivated iphones are stuck on emergency calling. Iphones will not work automatically with new sims card - it must be activated. As far as I know all iphones can be unlocked. 

as far as new sims in new non-iphone smartphones - still have to be activated. as far as an activated non-iphone sims working - depends on the phone.


----------

